# Which Dr. Kilmer's bottles are rare?



## BARQS19

Which Dr. Kilmer's swamp root bitters bottles are rare? I have a number of different designs, sizes and even a sample bottle.
 thanks,
 Robert
 BARQS19


----------



## KentOhio

The oceanweed heart remedies are pretty scarce, usually $80 or so.


----------



## BARQS19

I don't believe I have that, is that what it says on the front?
 Robert


----------



## BRIAN S.

Hi Barqs , 
  The Kilmer's with embossed lungs I think is the toughest to find and usually demands a 600.00 - 800.00 price range at auction . CATARRH / DR.KILMER'S/ COUGH CURE / CONSUMPTION OIL (within embossed lungs) / SPECIFIC - DR.KILMER & CO. / BINGHAMTON N.Y.   It is approx. 8 3/4" tall and is Aqua in color. Smooth base and double collared lip. 
   Brian


----------



## BARQS19

Ok I know I don't have those, the neatest one would be the one that has what looks like a debossed kindey on the front.
 Robert
 barqs19


----------



## GuntherHess

Any Kilmers in colors other than aqua and clear are worth picking up too. I've found some nice olive colored ones.


----------



## bearswede

Matt...

 Do you have any photos? I've not been able to find any reference to an olive colored Kilmer's, probably due to the limited nature of my resources...

 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess

I normally sell or trade the Kilmer bottles I find since I dont collect them.
 I sold an unembossed light olive kidney cure on ebay couple weeks ago.
 I've had some better ones but dont have a photo handy.
 Tino's Dr Kilmer kilmer site shows a good variety...

 http://infohost.nmt.edu/~tromero/kilmer.html


----------



## GuntherHess

Here is a neat Kilmer sample in wood shipping tube I sold a while back.


----------



## bearswede

Hi Matt...

 Thanks for the photos... I guess I was thinking more along the color of this flask which is described as "bright olive green"...

 The bottle you pictured seems, to me, to be an aqua that went toward the green rather than the blue...

 Anyway, as I always say: color is a big can o' worms...

 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess

I've never seen one as dark as that flask but they definately would stand out if placed next to an aqua one. I'm sure it wasnt intentional, just a questionable vat of glass. Maybe someone threw a dead cat in it that morning or something. When you collect something like Kilmers it great to get those odd colors. I collect demijohns and color is everthing with those things.


----------



## BRIAN S.

Hi GuntherHess !
 Would you share a pic of some of your Demijohns ?
 I like Demijohns and would love to see some pics ! They are so BIG it's hard to display them huh ? 
 Do you have a Cobalt or Sapphire Blue Demi ?
 Thanks , Brian


----------



## GuntherHess

I've been trying to stick to the smaller 1 or 2 gallon ones that can be put in windows without a huge amount of space.  The demijohns i have are all ones I have picked up locally at flea markets and antique malls. I started collecting them for several reasons... I could pick them up for $20 or less, most had the wicker still on them and its fun cause like Forrest's mother says 'you never know what you are going to get, I like the range of colors and the crude look of the glass. I havent found cobalt or sapphire yet. So far the colors are the more typical aqua, amber, citron, orange amber, emerald, teal, olive, 
 etc. I'll try to post some photos if  I get a chance. If you want to see a REAL demijohn collector you will have to visit Harry Pristis' site...
 http://members.aol.com/pristis/


----------



## NyDigger1

Let me break it down:

 Ocean weed heart remedy:

 Small with just embossing: Uncommon
 Large With Heart and embossing: Very Rare


 Swamp root kidney cure:

 Small with just embossing: Common
 Large with kidney and embossing: Common
 Small sample: Common
 Small sample ver 2, (2 inches taller): Common


 Indian cough cure consumption oil:

 Small with embossing: Rare
 Large with lungs and embossing: Extremely Rare


 Female Remedy:

 Small size: Rare
 Sample Size: Very Rare


 U & O ointment:

 Small Jar: Rare
 Large Jar: Rare


 Autumn Leaf Extract for Uterine Injection:

 Small size: Rare


 T J Kilmer (Dr kilmer's brother)

 Any bottles: Rare



 Thats it, i picked up a autumn leaf extract for $0.25 so thats why I saw this post =]


----------



## AntiqueMeds

wow that's an old thread. its got that guntherhess guy posting on it..


----------



## diggerdirect

Recently I had a discussion with an advanced Kilmer's collector about the 'Lung' bottles and the crazy price they bring when offered for sale. My thoughts were they had to be the top Kilmers other than rare colors, ect. He told me there are a couple others even more so.

   A Dr. Kilmer's Oceanweed small round sample otherwise same as the K&L cure sample,

   and a Dr. Kilmer's Complete Female Remedy (same as the ones we regularly find here with the large raised bar on the front panel except 'Complete' is embossed where the bar is.

  Both these would, in his opinion, easily surpass a Lung bottle. I've never seen either of these, has anyone else?

 Al


----------



## AntiqueMeds

the S. ANDRAL KILMER, M.D. FEMALE AND GENERAL DISPENSARY  bottles are pretty rare.


----------



## tigue710

I just found an Autumn Leaf Extract I dug a while ago.  Anyone know what they go for?


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> I just found an Autumn Leaf Extract I dug a while ago.  Anyone know what they go for?


 Paper Labeled example sold for $36.51 back in February Matt...


----------



## toddrandolph

I've dug several of the U & O jars small size over the years and never thought of them as rare. Anyone know what it was for or what U and O is for?


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> Anyone know what it was for or what U and O is for?


 
 Uterine and Ovarian annointment?

 rare is a relative term. One man's rare is another man's somewhat uncommon...


----------



## tigue710

thanks Jim!


----------



## carobran

> ORIGINAL: NyDigger1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian cough cure consumption oil:
> 
> Small with embossing: Rare


 
 What do these usually go for?


----------



## NyDigger1

depends, i dont even want to go into telling every one, if you have a specific one you want to know let me know


----------



## carobran

The Indian Cough Cure.


----------



## NyDigger1

depending on the variant: small with no picture- $20-$30 (from experience as I have sold them before)
                                       large with lungs embossed-  a few hundred dollars


----------



## AntiqueMeds

If someone has the Kilmer cough cure with the lungs I'll be happy to pay $700[]


----------



## cowseatmaize

Wow, talk about reviving the past!![][]. 2005 to present![] Rob's still here, lets wait and see if he sees it.
 Great topic though.[8|]


----------



## Poison_Us

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> If someone has the Kilmer cough cure with the lungs I'll be happy to pay $700[]


 

 Taunt...







 tho, we did pay much more for it... [8D]


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> we did pay much more for it...


 
 so would I , ha ha...
 A person can wish, right?
 Nice bottle


----------



## NyDigger1

ive got the one on the right lol


----------



## coolbottles

green swamp root and ice aqua ocean weed


----------



## carobran

Nice bottles(and the view aint too shabby either)


----------



## RED Matthews

Hi all of you.  I am now in NY and I just put my favorite bottles back in the bow window yesterday.  I have a neat Dr. Kilmers SWAMP ROOT in clear glass.  RED Matthews


----------



## Stephengriffin93

Wo


coolbottles said:


> green swamp root and ice aqua ocean weed


would you want to trade or sell these id love to add them to my binghamton collection/virtual museum. Thank you.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55

Stephengriffin93 said:


> Wo
> 
> would you want to trade or sell these id love to add them to my binghamton collection/virtual museum. Thank you.


This is quite an ancient thread so don't expect an answer.


----------



## Stephengriffin93

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> This is quite an ancient thread so don't expect an answer.


 Youd be surprised i just talked to someone that posted on here 9 years ago


----------



## Stephengriffin93

NyDigger1 said:


> ive got the one on the right lol


Wanna trade or sell it  ?


----------

